# MRC WiFi 1530 how use Routes & Acces.



## wbokhoven (Mar 16, 2017)

Using MRC WiFi with android phone on MRC Prodigy Sqd. DCC system [without JMRI]. Can’t figure out how to command Routes & Accessory Decoders in this mode. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

I've seriously considering buying a module for my dcc setup, 
1 how well does it work
2 is it really just plug and play
3 have you tried the max number of phones
4 are you having fun with it
5 where did you purchase it
sorry for the questions but your the first I've heard that has one
Don


----------



## wbokhoven (Mar 16, 2017)

doneuald, I'll try to answer your ?'s.
1. It is easy to set up the basic loco function keys and throttle, but as you can see more serious controls are not readily apparent.
2. Initial set up is just plug & play, but the instructions from MRC are only 4 lines.
I googled MRC WIFI and was directed to the Author's web page which is very helpful. 
There is also a demo on YouTube which shows the iPhone version [which appears to have more capabilities.
3. I have only used 1 phone, but I have no doubt that multiple phone [8 max] would work.
4. I'm having fun with it [I'm a gadgeteer] but without ability to access turnout and other accessories, it has limited usefulness and I can't get any answers from MRC.
5. I purchased from Train World at $79.99.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

thanks for the reply, I have ordered and used rj45 connector Y's for network stuff on my Prodigy express with good success and can hook my laptop and hand controller into it and they both work.
I'm going to pickup a wifi box just so if when my layout is up and running my train group can run trains with their cell phones and not have to buy a controller
We have a digitrax at the layout we're building so i bought the cheapest controller for that so I can run trains at the club but for home its the MRC
Again thanks for the answers, and let us know how you like it as you get to play more with it


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I suspect the problems may be due to it being an 'add on' rather than an integrated system, which I guess is to be expected. Sounds interesting.
I have the Z21 which works flawlessly and incorporates some great features.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops is on the right track (pardon the pun). The smartphone interface for the MRC WiFi isn't an MRC product, it's a 3rd party app (which explains why MRC isn't any help). Using accessory decoders with the Wireless throttle is very easy, so I'm guessing the app doesn't have that functionality.


----------



## wbokhoven (Mar 16, 2017)

*Finally heard from MRC re 1530 WiFi*

According to MRC Rep., 1st 100 units were not able to communicate with accessory decoders using android phones/tablets due to a design error. MRC will update these units at no charge.
It's nice to learn that I wasn't doing anything wrong.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

doneuald said:


> thanks for the reply, I have ordered and used rj45 connector Y's for network stuff on my Prodigy express with good success and can hook my laptop and hand controller into it and they both work.
> I'm going to pickup a wifi box just so if when my layout is up and running my train group can run trains with their cell phones and not have to buy a controller
> We have a digitrax at the layout we're building so i bought the cheapest controller for that so I can run trains at the club but for home its the MRC
> Again thanks for the answers, and let us know how you like it as you get to play more with it


I just ordered my wifi module so time to play with the phones again!


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

I pick up the module on friday evening, hooked it up saturday.
1 it is plug and play - yes a bussiness card with the instructions was included
2 once setup up it's log on to the MRC network and run trains - with appropriate software on the smartphone
3 was able to consist with pushing a couple of buttons - more practice but it's doable
4 I have a MRC extension panel and had the command station plugged into the extension panel which had the WIFI module and the handheld both plugged in and working,next I'm going to try to add the laptop in with MRC software running along with everything else
that way you can use CV Blaster to program decoders
I sent e-mail to MRC about logging on with the laptop to the WIFI but was told it only supports Withrottle and Engine Driver


----------



## wbokhoven (Mar 16, 2017)

*MRC finally acknowledged 1530 does not do Routes*

Received my updated 1530 from MRC and was able to control all Accessories including Turnouts and even New Walthers Turntable.
Consists also works and labeling the 28 F buttons with up to 7 characters per button is handy. Routes is not designed in per MRC. Overall it is still a very useful tool, especially for guests.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, got to my train club meeting last night and brought the MRC with wifi module 3 loco's and the test track.
of the 15 people there was only 1 guy had problems logging in and playing with the loco's
withrottle will consist but withrottle lite will not - must purchase the full version
only one had engine driver on android but he logged in and it worked great
overall impression is that the system is a great way to control trains without buying throttles SO much better than using JMRI and a router 
I think when we get our layout ready to run trains I will bring it back and give it a real work out with the max number of phones
so far my system looks like this
Prodigy express ( older 1.6 amp)
8 amp booster
expansion plate - plugged into command box
handheld - plugged into expansion plate
computer - computer plugged into expansion plate
wifi box - plugged into expansion plate
so far running great and stable
overall great plug and play product
Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

What's wrong with JMRI? I have my computer running JMRI cabled to the router and I still can use my phone or table as a wireless throttle. Didn't seem that complicated. I can't imagine there would be any difference with using a laptop connected to wifi as the track to JMRI computer.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

No offence Lemonhawk but no comp to lug around, no router to lug around, cables, power supplies!
just my MRC express and the expansion plate, plug in the wifi box and log in to control loco much easier!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Kind of an irrelevant question, actually. There doesn't have to be anything wrong with one approach for someone not to use it.

Two different hobbyists, two different preferences. No worries.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

*Wifi*

I just happened to luck into Mrc because my wife bought it for me for Christmas one year and the wifi thing is a bonus
The club will be using digitrax for an operating system but I will try the Mrc on the layout


----------



## Irkutsker (Jul 6, 2020)

wbokhoven said:


> Using MRC WiFi with android phone on MRC Prodigy Sqd. DCC system [without JMRI]. Can’t figure out how to command Routes & Accessory Decoders in this mode. Anyone have any suggestions?


Currently I am also planning to buy MRC wifi to use in combination with MRC Prodigy Adv and I found your topic. Can you take pictures of your MRC wifi and MRC Prodigy connection for my reference. How do you use the App to control the locos on the layout? Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, this is the problem with "I just found this thread". Wbokhoven hasn't visited the forum in 3-1/2 years, and doneuald hasn't been around since late last summer, so you're not likely to get any answer.


----------

